# Toute nouvelle- cherche "meilleures" apps GPS et traducteur



## doigts2fee (8 Août 2009)

Bonjour!!

Voila, je viens d'acquerir un Iphone 3G 16Gb et avant de partir en vacances dans 2 jours je voudrais installer en priorité deux applications:
- un bon GPS Europe (payant ok mais qui ne nécessite pas de connexion Internet ensuite)
- un bon traducteur (pareil, pas besoin de connexion Internet- et avec la prononciation), les langues qui m'intéressent le plus (pour l'instant) étant allemand, anglais et italien (potentiellement espagnol aussi)

Pourriez-vous me dire quelles sont les meilleures applications selon vous?
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!

Bon week end!
Anne


----------



## twinworld (10 Août 2009)

pour le moment, le seul GPS disponible sur iPhone est Navigon.

quant au traducteur, après une petite recherche sur le store, il semblerait que la seule application qui lit les phrases est iTranslate. J'ai pas testé. Il y a une version gratuite que vous pouvez essayer pour voir si ça vous convient.
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=301302149&mt=8


----------

